# Lemon tetra's



## Mithrandir (Jun 14, 2010)

when feedng my planted community spotted a pint sized lemon tetra, so oubviously they pair I have bred... was pretty excited...


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey can you post some pics? It's always exciting when someone experiences new little ones. Thanks.


----------



## Mithrandir (Jun 14, 2010)

will post some pics... so far I've only seen 1... but I'm seeing him everyday now at feeding time...


----------



## Mithrandir (Jun 14, 2010)

*Lemon Tetra baby pic*

after 25 attempts, I finally caught the baby along side one of the parents...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice! That's pretty exciting. I have 10 of these guys in a CT. I hope they lay eggs one day...

Congrats!


----------



## Mithrandir (Jun 14, 2010)

They supposedly require broad leaves... other than that for me its luck... I've had alot of breedings take place in this tank... except for angels ...


----------

